# Dove tail mallet



## WEASEL (Jan 2, 2010)

I was watching a Roy Underhill program on dove tails and he had shown a wooden mallet that was designed by Abraham Lincoln. I was wondering if anyone knows if there are plans available? I tried to build it off of 10 seconds of footage and to say the least I got it together but it was ugly and when I say ugly, I mean JACKED-UP. So if you can help I would be much abliged. thanks


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I've seen him use several different types. Could you describe it a little more?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Add a link to the site you watched it on.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2600/2613.html is this what you meant.
I couldn't find the one designed by Abe but it shows what is called fox wedging.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Weasel, I found the article on how to build that mallet. It is in* Woodworker's Journal August 2001 volume 25* *number 4 *issue. If you can't find it let me know and I will scan it and send it in your private e-mail to you.


----------



## WEASEL (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you Gregn. I will check it out and let you know if i find it


----------



## WEASEL (Jan 2, 2010)

Gregn, I was not able to find the plans so if you could send them to [email protected] I would be very thankful. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

Roy does an article in this month's (April 2012) Popular Woodworking. I'm laying out the project-even now.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

You can take a class with Roy on the mallet:

http://www.woodwrightschool.com/making-the-mystery-mallet/

Edit: Included picture:


----------

